# Alpha Red



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

nice ....


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

mean .....


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Alpha ...


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

He looks very mean and very masssive! Nice P


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

This is a real mean m**********r!!!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: looks like a painting

and he looks great


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks homies!

I've got two others but he is defiantely my favourite as he is the alpha!


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks very well fed







. How big is he?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What a brute






















How big?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

yea what size is he and the others? im hoping my red will be like that by the time i set up the 125g


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That is one hell of a fish









I played around quickly with the color correction on one of your pictures and got something kind of manageable... less blue anyways. What kind of camera are you using? You should be able to correct that at the time you take the picture with your white balance settings.

Great fish nonetheless, I hope my piranhas end up looking so nice


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Love the head on this guy!
How big is he!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

b-e-a-u-tiful


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for all your comments










He is 5inches from tail to nose. I have noticed that he has been pretty stable at this length for months now but has has been growing more in thickness and depth.

I'm glad everyone thinks his head looks cool cos I think it looks amazing too









Heres an action shot (bit blurry) of him about to assert his alpha position!!

P.S. Eltwitcho I love what you did to the pic I'm using a Sony Cyber-shot DSC-P12 to take my photos. Please PM me if you know how the damn thing works!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Niiiice


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wooow thats a verry nice piranha how big is he?


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

another...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hes got a odd lookin shape to him, gives him charactor, i think he looks great man


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

three


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Nice looking fish....







nice looking foto.









Nice..

Rich


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

pics!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Yep !!! Nice !!

Rich


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

TheSaint said:


> pics!
> [snapback]802988[/snapback]​










i love that center piece


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

id vote for the first pic if it was in the potm


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

THATS NICE!!









where did you buy your centerpiece driftwood from?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

he looks great. i like how thick he is for a 5 incher. i remember when GG had a 4 red that never seemed to grow any larger and got really thick. i guess some reds do that. your alpha is amazing.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Incredible fish. As for knowing how to use the DSC P-12...









I think it's just that the camera doesn't like low light at all which is why the colors on your pics are turning out mildly crazy, even still I think your shots are turning out great. The composition is good and the clarity aint bad at all, just a slight blue tint which isn't too much of a big deal.

Look forward to seein more shots


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Very very massive fish, looks scary!!


----------

